

Ask HN: Steve Job Stories - namank

I'm looking for personal accounts that have surfaced around the net in the past few dates.<p>Got any? Please post others that you've surely read/watched/listened to from around the internet.<p>I just really want to a understand the thought process that powered and made the man they called Steve Jobs.<p>======================================
http://john.jubjubs.net/2011/10/09/steve-jobs/
http://www.stephenfry.com/2011/10/06/steve-jobs/
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/25/michael-dhuey-apple-engineer/<p>then there are:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394285,00.asp#fbid=TtIib3Ttzhx<p>http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/25/top-10-steve-jobs-resignation-reaction-stories/<p>=======================================<p>Rest assured, I'll be getting one of those biographies coming out in 14 days.
======
captn3m0
www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&characters=Steve
Jobs&detail=medium

